# ligar



## angelforever

Ligar se usa en mexico para decir que quieres conquistar a alguien.
Pero tambien he escuchado que la usan para dar a entender cuando un felino se le queda viendo fijamente a un ave para adormilarla y despues comersela.
Alguien ha escuchado esta palabra en este contexto?
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Yyrkoon

Al parecer la RAE no lo abala.


----------



## mirx

La entrada 7 de la RAE para "ligar" da una definición que bien pudiera encajar con lo que propones.



> 7. tr. *obligar* (‖ ganar la voluntad de alguien). U. t. c. prnl.


 
Obviamente habría que tomar este sentido como uno figurado y no cómo uno real.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Bueno, no lo había interpretado yo así, pero sí, quizá tengas razón.


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! Nosotros usamos mucho la palabra ligar, puede ser en el sentido que decís vos angelforeverde, ganarse a alguien(sentido amoroso) "se ligó un novio en el baile de egresados" pero también podés escuchar "si no te portás bien te vas a ligar una paliza" o "ya vas a ligar"(depende el contexto puede ser ya te voy o te van a pegar o ya vas a tener novio/a), y cuándo ya le pegan a alguien se dice "ya ligó" o ya cobró, por eso decímos "fulanito se ligó una piña". Es como recibir o ganarse algo: "el gato se ligó una paloma"(comerse algo en este caso, la gano para sí).


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que ligar (en el uso mexicano) tiene el sentido de amarrar o de atar. Antes se decía me la amarré, es decir, la hice mi novia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá ligar no es hacerla tu novia. Lo usamos más bien para decir que alguien ya conoció a alguien.

Mira a Juan, ya ligó con la morena.


----------



## flljob

En Torreón tal vez. En el sur tiene connotaciones eróticas.
Saludos


----------



## sayah

Hola:

En España ligar no implica necesariamente hacerse novios. Uno puede ligar una noche y a la mañana siguiente estar igual de libre que antes de salir de fiesta...

Por otra parte sé que hay gente que lo dice, yo no, pero lo he escuchado:

"He ligado un constipado" --> Para decir: "he pillado un constipado"

Sayah


----------



## AZTLAN23

Mas que nada siempre se utiliza para las relaciones de pareja


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> En Torreón tal vez. En el sur tiene connotaciones eróticas.
> Saludos


 
¿Qué tan al sur?

En TV nacional se usa igual que la usa Toño en Torreón o yo en Durango.

¿Ligaste ayer en el bar?
Sí, conseguí dos números de chicas diferentes.


----------



## mirx

AZTLAN23 said:


> Más que nada siempre se utiliza para las relaciones de pareja


 
A ver, vos sos del sur de México, decínos que significa la palabra allá.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Os recuerdo que Angelforevor preguntó:


> Pero tambien he escuchado que la usan para dar a entender *cuando un felino se le queda viendo fijamente a un ave para adormilarla y despues comersela*.


Gracias por ceñirse a la pregunta.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca la he oído referido a lo de los gatos. Ahí diría que la hipnotizó.


----------



## angelforever

hola a todos!
yo soy del norte de mexico, y siempre escuche decir a mi abuela cuando se moria un pajarito, lo ha de haber ligado un gato...
por eso yo la uso, como cuando estas en lugar publico y sientes la mirada fija de alguien, se dice me esta ligando....osea, observando mis movimientos para despues atacar...
Gracias por sus comentarios!


----------



## Kimica

Hola a todos

Quería saber si también se puede usar como nombre sustantivo, p.ej:

"También puedes conocer nuevos ligares"

Gracias!


----------



## KirkandRafer

Kimica said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quería saber si también se puede usar como nombre sustantivo, p.ej:
> 
> "También puedes conocer nuevos ligares"
> 
> Gracias!


El sustantivo epiceno, por aquí, al menos, es _ligue_. No obstante, en tu frase creo que no encajaría... Por aquí no conocemos nuevos ligues. Ligamos, y las personas con las que ligamos son _ligues_. Es decir, no conocemos a un ligue, sino que lo convertimos en ligue en el acto de ligar. No sé si me explico


----------



## Ludaico

Kimica said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quería saber si también se puede usar como nombre sustantivo, p.ej:
> 
> "También puedes conocer nuevos ligares"
> 
> Gracias!


No. Lo correcto es "*ligues*".


> *ligue**.*
> *1.* m. Acción y efecto de *ligar* (‖ entablar relaciones amorosas o sexuales pasajeras).
> *2.* m. Persona con quien se entablan estas relaciones.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En Costa Rica no me parece haber oído el significado que se le atribuye en el mensaje inicial al verbo 'ligar'; sin embargo, guarda cierta semejanza con el uso de 'amarrar', en particular cuando el 'amarre' se da por medios supuestamente mágicos (filtros de amor, por ejemplo).

En cuanto al uso de 'ligar' en el contexto de la seducción y el galanteo, el uso es compartido con el resto del ámbito hispanoparlante. Asimismo, es usual el substantivo 'ligue' para referirse a la acción y a la persona con quien se entabla la relación.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## KirkandRafer

Para referirse a la acción, diría que en España conviven "ligoteo" y "ligue", predominando aquella sobre esta.


----------



## Ludaico

KirkandRafer said:


> Para referirse a la acción, diría que en España conviven "ligoteo" y "ligue", predominando aquella sobre esta.



Seré quizá muy viejo, pues _no me suena_ lo de ligoteo. Para mí (y mis alrededores, murcianos y valencianos, para más señas) siempre fue ligue.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

"ligoteo" lo buscaría más para el lado de Francia, de algo así viene la palabra "aligot", ese puré con queso.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Por acá se usa ligar como sinónimo de hacer brujería con fines amorosos o sexuales. Un hombre está ligado cuando por artes oscuras no puede renunciar a la persona que lo ha "trabajado" o "mandado a trabajar". Es un conjuro semejante a la hipnosis que usan las serpientes para atrapar sus pajaritos. O, como en el ejemplo, los gatos para idem.


----------



## Bashti

Yyrkoon said:


> Al parecer la RAE no lo abala.



Se te ha escurrido el dedo. *Avala*.


----------



## RIU

Ligoteo, o ir de ligoteo se usa a diario, sin duda.

En cuanto al objeto del hilo, primera noticia, y de oírlo pensaría que es una estructura jocosa. 

jijijijijijijijijijijijiijijiji .blblblblblbl


----------



## Bashti

Aquí, en Madrid, la gente va de ligue o de ligoteo. Y se me acaba de ocurrir una cosa: esto de ligar, ¿no tendrá algo que ver con la liga (una especie de pegamento) que se usaba para atrapar pájaros? Porque, más o menos, es de lo que se trata. Pájaros y pájaras.


----------



## RIU

Pues mira, siempre pensé que venía como sinónimo de atar.


----------



## Erreconerre

angelforever said:


> Ligar se usa en mexico para decir que quieres conquistar a alguien.
> Pero tambien he escuchado que la usan para dar a entender cuando un felino se le queda viendo fijamente a un ave para adormilarla y despues comersela.
> Alguien ha escuchado esta palabra en este contexto?
> Gracias por su ayuda!


No. Creo que alguna vez he leído la palabra _fascinar _para expresar la idea de que hablas. Aun tratándose de animales. No sé qué tan correcto será, pero no falta quien así la use.
Para nosotros_ ligar_ no es más que hacer una conquista romántica;_* ligarse a una morra*_ es conquistar a una muchacha.


----------



## Nipnip

Kimica said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quería saber si también se puede usar como nombre sustantivo, p.ej:
> 
> "También puedes conocer nuevos ligares"
> 
> Gracias!



Esto es un obvio error de dedo: debió ser _lugares._


----------



## Bashti

La diferencia entre conquistar a una chica o a un chico y ligárselo es que la conquista es un arte sutil que pretende ir ganando terreno poco a poco, a base de avances y retrocesos tácticos hasta la victoria final y luego el tiempo que dure, semanas, meses, años o hasta una vida entera. El ligue, en cambio, es una especie de aquí te pillo, aquí te mato y si te me escapas, como tengo toda la noche por delante y esto no lleva más de un cuarto de hora pues, hala, ya caerá otra pieza. Con lo bonito que es conquistar o ser conquistada.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Nipnip said:


> Esto es un obvio error de dedo: debió ser _lugares._



Tal vez sí, tal vez no... animémonos a crear, a sentar precedentes.
Si no fuera así, Kimica no lo estaría preguntando. 
Nadie diría aquí "Fulano tiene un ligar seductor" o "Ensayaba distintos ligares, a ver que onda"
No Kimica, no se puede. Pero estaría.( o sea, me encantaría que se pudiera decir de esa manera)


----------



## Bashti

Ligares. Segunda persona del singular del futuro de subjuntivo del verbo ligar.


----------

